
Paypal Freezes ProtonMail Campaign Funds  - jamesbritt
https://protonmail.ch/blog/paypal-freezes-protonmail-campaign-funds/
======
growse

      "Like many others, we have all heard the PayPal horror stories, but didn’t actually think it would happen to us on our campaign since PayPal promised, very recently, to improve their policies."
    

The naivety is strong here.

~~~
teekert
Glad I donated in BTC.

Does Paypal own a lot of Bitcoins? They sure make an effort out of
highlighting bitcoin's advantages.

------
honksillet
Could this have anything to do with Operation Choke Point?
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-
conspiracy/wp/2014...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-
conspiracy/wp/2014/05/24/operation-choke-point/)

------
balladeer
PayPal does it again. It had previously done it "again", on many occasions. I
just don't understand how people keep going back to an organisation like
PayPal, or GoDaddy which practically mean "horror stories".

------
anujnayar
Its Anuj from PayPal here. We made a mistake. I just spoke with one of the
guys at ProtonMail and apologized on behalf of the company. We fixed it as
soon as we were made aware.

------
Create
The second meeting took place in October 1988 at a summer resort in Western
Virginia, sad and grey this particular autumn. The Americans turned up in
force. Bill Bostwick, from the Department of Energy was the Chairman, Barry
Leiner from the Department of Defense and Vint Cerf were present. The European
representatives were thin on the ground: a German and British representative
plus Francois Flückiger.

In 1991, 80% of the internet capacity in Europe for international traffic was
installed at CERN, in building 513.

------
campuscodi
An excerpt from a Softpedia article on his topic: "the payment processor
questioned the legality of ProtonMail and inquired about having government
approval to encrypt emails."

OK. So now I'm 100% convinced this company is a slave to the US government and
it's probably ran by money-hungry apes.

